# SETC 2010?



## Pixie (Feb 6, 2010)

Is anyone heading to SETC this year in Lexington KY? 
Personally I really enjoy going, workshops, networking ect.


----------



## Drmafreek (Feb 16, 2010)

I am attending with about 16 students. I love SETC, been going off and on since 1997. If anyone is there, stop by Lynchburg College's booth. I'll be there off and on.


----------



## mfp (Feb 16, 2010)

I will be in town that week but busy doing LED fixture evils with a local importer. Wish I could go to the party.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Pixie!

Apollo will be displaying a wide variety of theater friendly products along with the environmentally Green Gobos (laser-ablated, not _evil _acid-etched). KC Hooper will be available to answer any and all questions regarding Apollo's new LED fixtures as well as offer Right Arm demonstrations and speak at one of the lighting discussions.

Please stop by and visit!


----------



## genericcomment (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm going to SETC! Hope Lexington will be just as awesome as Birmingham was.


----------



## bull (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't think i can afford it.


----------

